# Animonda carny??



## Paddypaws

Does anyone have any views on Animonda carny?
I mentioned on another thread that my cats really liked it, and that I thought it was of similar quality to Bozita.
I have looked at their web site and read the breakdown on ingredients....but sometimes information gets lost in translation!
I have tried some of their other products and was NOT so impressed, the 'meat' has that horrible processed look similar to whiskas et al, but the big tins of Carny look and smell pretty good to me.
Hobbs....I am particularly interested in getting detailed feed back from you on this one!


----------



## hobbs2004

Are you now  

I tried a few times because according to the label it contains 98% meat and minerals. And it is a really good price. 

But boy, was I disappointed when i opened the tins, and my cats too. They just ate it with long teeth (a great german expression - reluctantly) and it gave them the runs. 

So they say it contains 98% meat (even give the breakdown by meat type) but they don't declare how much of that is "meat" and how much are animal by-products. Same as Bozita really. You only find out what is in Bozita when you email them. While all of Bozita tetrapacks contain chicken, all of the Animonda carny contain 85% beef. 

But having said that, I just had a look on their website and I came across this: 
Carny is prepared exclusively from selected and high-grade meats. Freshly and with great care. In juicy and hearty pieces. So there is no need for any supplements or auxiliary substances to improve the appearance or fortify the taste. Guaranteed without soya, artificial colouring and preservatives and also without any genetically manipulated raw ingredients

Now, what struck me is the juice and hearty bits - the tins I had were a thick pate, certainly with no juicy and hearty bits.

ImO, while it appears to have a really high meat content, it is not clear what type of meat is being used, and to what extent, and that is its big let down I think. 

Not sure whether this is of interest. But animonda carny is rated as being a satisfactory wet food for this reason by people who came up with lists of quality food in Germany. 

Bozita has an interesting place in the wet food market imo as it is the only food with a high meat content that comes in chunks. Almost all other meaty wet foods are a pate. But there are many pates that are more transparent in their ingredients than are animonda.

But at the end of the day, it all depends on what your cats think of it!


----------



## Paddypaws

Thanks Hobbs!
Part of the problem is of course the terminology used by pet food companies, and also the sometimes the not-so-perfect translation. ( although it seems you have a German connection so that may not be a problem for you )
For example...'animal by-products' Now Bozita lists lungs as the first ingredient on the tins and I have no problem with lungs and other recognisable body parts...whereas I am sure we are all less enthusiastic about the idea of mechanically recovered meat slurry.
The term 'meat' can only be used to describe pure muscle meat, but then we don't really want too high a proportion of that do we?
I was not nearly so impressed with the Bozita chunks in tetra packs, to me they looked totally unlike any real meat product. I had the same reaction to some of the more fancy Animonda produts as well.
This whole wet food feeding is a complicated thing.....I miss the days when I was ignorant and fed Hills dry almost exclusively (!!!!!)


----------



## hobbs2004

Yup, couldn't agree more! 

Have you tried some of the other pate type foods that zooplus offer, such as grau? If you have I would like to know what you think of them.

With your shattered confidence in pet food labelling, do you now feed raw?


----------



## Tje

Paddypaws said:


> I was not nearly so impressed with the Bozita chunks in tetra packs, to me they looked totally unlike any real meat product. I had the same reaction to some of the more fancy Animonda produts as well.
> This whole wet food feeding is a complicated thing.....I miss the days when I was ignorant and fed Hills dry almost exclusively (!!!!!)


You know I had (and still have) the exact same reaction to Bozita... I keep waiting to hear it was all a big con and the meat content is similar to whiskas, lol. It just doesn't _look_ that meaty. Out of all the high-protein wet-foods I have tried to date... Bozita is the least convincing appearance wise. It just looks like felix/whiskas/gourmet type foods. However my two cats love it, so I shouldn't moan. And it's not half as expensive as some of the other wet foods.

I shop in Germany and can get Animonda products very cheaply... so I do use them quite a bit.

I don't use the Carny anymore as my pair seem to prefer Bozita.

Two from Animonda that do look like proper meat and proper fish are... Vom Feinsten Select pouches, those have well above 85% chicken content, and you can see and smell that... and Animonda Cary Ocean, the small 85 gram tins, they have (about) 90% real fish in them.... the downside is, neither of them are complete foods... just supplements.

Both of mine ADORE the little foil packs of Animonda Raffine Petit... but with around 4 or 5% meat content... it's too whiskas like for me.

I also agree... back in the decades when I was poster-child for Royal Canin dry food, life was definitely much simpler, lol.


----------



## Sorcha

Before we started feeding raw, we tried several brands they sell at Zooplus. Yarrah, Bozita and Animonda carny at first, but we weren't that impressed with those and the cats didn't care from them much. Then we bought Grau, that's a bit better. It had bits of rice in it and I didn't think they really needed that, so we bought Schesir, Almo nature and Cosma. Most of them liked all these brands and they look like they're actually meat. Zooplus has nice offers for these brands from time to time and Almo nature especially has lots of flavours, so there will (almost) always be one your cat loves


----------



## hobbs2004

In all fairness though Sorcha that is comparing apples with pears. Animonda carny, grau, smilla and yarrah (depending on type) are pates; schesir, almo nature and cosma are shredded meats. Cats tend to favour shredded meat over pates.

To complicate matters even more, all three are really complementary foods, which is ok if you feed dry or other complete food but is a problem if these brands are fed on their own. 

Schesir, though branded as complete, has a really low fat content and you really need to beef it up with a fat to make it viable food.

Most of the cosma tins are complementary food (only the original tuna and seabream are complete).

As we all agreed above, this is a minefield.


----------



## Sorcha

Yes you're right Hobbs and we did still feed our cats dry food then.

All this made me realize how long it took us to find out what (we believe) is right for our cats.
We've been feeding raw for a couple of years now, but it took us a few years to get there.


----------



## Paddypaws

hobbs2004 said:


> Yup, couldn't agree more!
> 
> Have you tried some of the other pate type foods that zooplus offer, such as grau? If you have I would like to know what you think of them.
> 
> With your shattered confidence in pet food labelling, do you now feed raw?


My nutritional journey started last year when one of my male cats was diagnosed with Feline Diabetes. So my choices in wet food are limited to those that contain NO rice or grains at all. I have tried, tried and tried again to get them all to eat raw with very limited success.
I now have a new kitten and am even more determined that she will be a raw baby....again so far with limited success.:


----------



## hobbs2004

If only they ate what we put in front of them, eh? 

Whereabouts are you? Have you tried some of the other high end German foods, such as Petnatur (98% meat; all declared, organic and no grains etc) or TigerCat for your diabetic cat?

I know some people who feed the Grau to their diabetic cat with no problem. Could it be because it actually is quite a small amount and it is wholegrain?


----------



## Paddypaws

Hi again Hobbs.... I cannot get the hang of the pm system on this site so will just use this open page to reply!

I follow a protocol called Tight Regulation for the diabetic cat...Diabetic Cat Care and avoud ALL grains and dry food as a result. The food issue is pretty non-negotiable when dealing with insulin in this way.

In the old days ( sigh ) I fed Hills dry prescription and had feeding down to a tee.....4 cats with 2 set feeding times, 4 bowls in 4 set positions, always emptied. Funnily enough I had always used raw as a treat with the odd meal of a chicken wing, minced beef or prawns being devoured in seconds. Now that raw and meat is available all the time they don't want it!

With my new kitten I REALLY want to get her onto a mix of raw and good wet food, but she seems to be learning from her new family. The first day I had her she gnawed on a chicken wing and growled when I tried to take it away....a week later she turns her nose up!


----------

